
Google One is coming soon - tvvocold
https://one.google.com
======
seba_dos1
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17067466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17067466)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17067168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17067168)

------
cwyers
So, they've made Google One and Google Drive, in an effort to have Google
OneDrive in series instead of in parallel.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I never thought another tech company could be more awkward than Microsoft at
branding. I guess it’s just hard to name things.

~~~
LyalinDotCom
Yes it is and hello from someone at Microsoft who has helped brand a few
things. It’s really hard problem that is not easy to describe to others but
branding in huge companies like these is hell. Though worth it when we get it
right and make things clear. Trust me no one here branding wants it to suck.

~~~
Someone1234
I'm still confused by .Net Core, .Net Framework, and .Net Standard. The
diagram in this article made me ten times more confused:

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2018/05/07/net-
core-...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2018/05/07/net-core-3-and-
support-for-windows-desktop-applications/)

It seems to contradict itself so many times.

Little off-topic: Is there any work being done with Visual Studio's integrated
Code Review system[0]? You cannot even run the solution (inc. changes) from
it!

We're stuck on TFVC, is the planned solution to move everyone to Git and Pull
Requests? The recent Visual Studio Live Share is really kick butt, but doesn't
solve traditional "offline" code reviews.

Also we're using O365 Planner and Teams, but there's no integration into Team
Services at all. Any chance we'll see Planner plan tasks as a work item in
Visual Studio/Team Services?

[0] [https://i.imgur.com/LNeTASv.png](https://i.imgur.com/LNeTASv.png)

~~~
jeremylikness
.NET Standard is an interface. It describes a specification that must be met.
.NET Framework, Xamarin, UWP and .NET Core are implementations. Both have APIs
that are specific to the implementation (for example, .NET Framework has APIs
that are specific to Window, while .NET Core is cross-platform and doesn't
have them, and Xamarin has mobile-specific APIs that don't make sense on
desktop). At a minimum they both implement the APIs designated by the .NET
Standard specification. It is a guideline for you to write libraries that can
be shared anywhere without recompilation.

------
omarforgotpwd
Google loves talking about things they're not ready to actually start doing
yet.

~~~
paxy
And then do them and retire them six months later.

~~~
_emacsomancer_
And then three months later I read about them and think "that sounds really
interesting".

~~~
AmericanChopper
By that stage they will have relaunched a slightly different rebrand of the
previous poorly conceived idea.

------
nafizh
I love Dropbox, I am a paid plus user. The syncing is amazing, and absolutely
gets out of your way. You just have to put something, and forget about it.
It's sad that they are slowly moving their focus towards businesses. While
that is not a problem in and of itself, it seems individual users don't have
much priority anymore.

------
bwang29
“Be among the first to know when Google One is available in your area” made me
think why they're rolling out the service based on Area?

Wonder if it is due to technical reasons or demographic reasons, or it is
still in the process of "beta" and needs to be tweaked more for releasing to
all areas at once?

~~~
kyrra
Since customer service is part of it, they probably need to staff up customer
support by country/language.

------
spking
After completely screwing so many of us over with that horrible File Stream
"upgrade", I'll pass. I still have an orphaned local Google Drive folder that
randomly stopped syncing to sort through and move to Dropbox.

~~~
fermienrico
Dropbox is leagues ahead of any file sharing software out there.

They’re on a bright future after the IPO. Dropbox Paper is absolutely amazing.

~~~
dabernathy89
And yet I still can't easily get it to ignore `node_modules` folders.

~~~
ReverseCold
Please use git (or similar) for code. GitLab even has free private repos for
personal projects.

Dropbox is for binary files (like PDF, MSOffice, etc).

~~~
pythonaut_16
Sometimes you just want to share code between computers without committing it.

Does Git have an easy way to share "uncommitted" code that doesn't involve
committing it on a branch and rebaseing it later?

I say this as a huge fan of Git, that's one scenario where a Dropbox folder is
stronger than Git

------
geostyx
To me this is the Amazon Prime for Google, with Drive storage + other perks.

~~~
evrydayhustling
The thing that really surprises me is "access to Google experts", which
apparently means chat, email and phone [1]. Google has really avoided direct
B2C interaction in the past; I wonder how they are developing this ability
from scratch.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/14/say-hello-to-google-
one/](https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/14/say-hello-to-google-one/)

~~~
delroth
Google has ~always had chat, email, and phone support for most of their paid-
for B2C products. For products like Pixel it's even integrated in the settings
UI for example.
[https://support.google.com/pixelphone/answer/7109524?hl=en&r...](https://support.google.com/pixelphone/answer/7109524?hl=en&ref_topic=7084203)

~~~
evrydayhustling
Good point. I even have a pixel, have used support, and ignored this.
Demonstrates what a small part of my interactions with Google are paid!

Maybe that filter (a small fraction of Google accounts will become paid One
accounts) means that there is no heculean effort to build a human support team
at Google scale. It's interesting that Amazon has very arms length support for
its 100M+ Prime users, even at a higher price point.

------
barhum
It would be great if Google drive wouldn't use up my MacBook's battery so
fast. All the time my cpu usage is at 100% when using Google Backup and sync.
Something that other competitors have managed to do better than Google. Using
dropbox at the moment.

------
foolrush
Waiting for the first person to suggest Canonical was years ahead of the
curve...

------
microcolonel
Been using Syncthing these last few days, today it saved me about three hours
of sending files to California just to download them back in the same office.
Highly recommended if you understand and can afford the small amount of time
you trade for functioning peer-to-peer transfers (which, in basically every
case, are faster than client-server-client transfers).

------
kardianos
With space shared between family members! Yay!

~~~
BurningFrog
Time to start a family!

------
ryan-allen
I'm not sure what this is? Is it a rebrand of Google Drive?

EDIT: Yep, with more features! [https://www.techradar.com/news/everything-you-
need-to-know-a...](https://www.techradar.com/news/everything-you-need-to-know-
about-google-one)

~~~
bitmapbrother
No, it's not a re-brand. It's the name for their paid storage plans with live
customer support.

[https://www.blog.google/products/google-one/one-simple-
way-g...](https://www.blog.google/products/google-one/one-simple-way-get-more-
out-google/)

------
mey
As someone actively using both Google Drive File Stream and Google Backup and
Sync. For the love of god, fix your desktop software.

Dropbox and OneDrive both understand the concept of filenames and collisions.
It's very obvious that Google Drive is not a file system, especially when you
have shared folders with multiple people.

~~~
CPAhem
There are a few options for improved Google Drive clients. We use Syncdocs
[https://syncdocs.com](https://syncdocs.com) as it has end-to-end encryption.
None of these clients are free, though, so perhaps you get what you pay for.

------
symbolepro
No more cloud space required! Please stop marketing and selling cloud space.

------
vowelless
I am totally done with Microsoft, Google, Facebook, Apple and Amazon. I want
my independence back. How can I set this up myself without relying on the
above mentioned service providers ?

~~~
joenathanone
By not asking anyone else to answer the question for you and actually doing it
yourself, be independent.

~~~
rxhernandez
Hear ye, hear ye! Junior developers you should listen to joenathanone and
never ask more senior people! You should make us watch over your back everyday
because of your silly hubris and for our fear of you delaying our project!
Asking questions is stupid and for the feeble minded! Google is your only
friend!

~~~
joenathanone
He is asking how he can completely replace Microsoft, Google, Facebook, Apple
and Amazon. Ok start by making an OS (desktop & mobile), a social networking
platform (make sure to get all your friends to join), mobile phone hardware
and build some warehouses and stuff, once your done with all that ping me and
I will give you the next steps. Ask a real question and I would be happy to
give a real answer.

------
isseu
This would be an alternative of Google Drive?

~~~
bitmapbrother
This is the name of their paid storage offering with live customer support.

------
dannyw
Google One is 1/2 to 1/3 the cost of Google Cloud Storage...

~~~
ktta
It might be because of the SLA guarantees Google Cloud provides. And it is
commercial which means a markup.

------
meesterdude
there's nothing here - why was this even posted?

------
hn92933jd
I believe this is the GDPR compliant Google drive.

------
xPhobophobia
Anutha wun

------
pcurve
I guess they will eventually phase out Google Drive, which was actually a
perfectly descriptive name. What a shame.

~~~
hugs
"Google Drive" would be a good name for a self-driving car, too, though.

~~~
askvictor
Might be a long term plan. When apple rebranded iBook to MacBook, it seemed
weird at the time, but they presumably had the iDevice in the pipeline (as
well as their iBooks eBook system).

However, I think that One is the name of the overarching storage
subscription/billing service, of which Drive, Photos and Mail (and possibly
more) will consume.

Also, Drive is getting to be a bit of an anachronism (like the floppy disk
icon to save). Google Storage or something similar would be clearer.

------
asah
haters, meh - I upgraded right away, saved a bunch of $, same interface. I'm
happy.

